# 10 gauge turkey chokes



## gcs (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Browning BPS 10 gauge Inv. Plus . Anybody have any suggestions for a good turkey choke? I will be using lead shot in a #5 or #6.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 23, 2010)

Kick's GT .685

Killed quite a few with my BPS 10 and the GT.


----------



## Cane_Cutter (Jan 23, 2010)

NITRO shells


----------



## gcs (Jan 24, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Kick's GT .685
> 
> Killed quite a few with my BPS 10 and the GT.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello gcs. 

Just so you know, the _10 gauge_ Browning BPS shotguns are only available in standard "Invector" choke systems.  To my knowledge, the "Invector Plus" choke tube systems are only available on 20GA and 12GA Browning shotguns (BPS or otherwise).  

The BPS 10GA works well with Indian Creek's .675" or .690" Black Diamond Strike. Call Indian Creek for pricing and availability.


----------



## gcs (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Sloppy Snood, you are right about the Invector Plus choke systems in the Browning 10 gauge. I looked on Indian Creeks website and they didn't show anything on a 10 gauge. I will give them a call monday and ask them. Thanks Greg


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 24, 2010)

gcs said:


> Thanks for the info. Sloppy Snood, you are right about the Invector Plus choke systems in the Browning 10 gauge. I looked on Indian Creeks website and they didn't show anything on a 10 gauge. I will give them a call monday and ask them. Thanks Greg


They are SLOW to update their website but I assure you, the 10GA IC BDS choke tubes exist.   Talk to Mike or Stuart at the shop.


----------



## gcs (Jan 25, 2010)

I called Indian Creek today and they did have chokes for a Browning 10 gauge. I got me one on the way. Thanks again for the info. Sloppy Snood


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in the market for one too.  I'm thinking about trying a Rhino


----------



## gcs (Jan 25, 2010)

Indian Creeks Black Diamond Strike choke for a 10 ga. was $90.00 Shipping included.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 28, 2010)

gcs said:


> Indian Creeks Black Diamond Strike choke for a 10 ga. was $90.00 Shipping included.


What exit diameter did you purchase?  .675" or .690"?

Congratulations on your purchase and let Stuart or Mike know if you have any problems.  If you need any load/patterning help, just let let me know.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 28, 2010)

JBax26 said:


> I'm in the market for one too.  I'm thinking about trying a Rhino



Rhino's .695" is another great 10GA choke tube but it is also $108 plus shipping.  Indian Creek is not cheap at $90 but it can outperform the Rhino 10GA in the pellets in a 10-inch circle at 40 yards game. 

You cannot lose with either choke tube and the y are both made in America with American steel.    Best of luck to you 10GA shooters this spring turkey season.


----------



## Magnumdood (Mar 15, 2010)

*Rhino*

I have a Rhino .720 among half a dozen other chokes for my SP-10.  The .720 shoots very well with just about anything.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnumdood said:


> I have a Rhino .720 among half a dozen other chokes for my SP-10.  The .720 shoots very well with just about anything.



Show 'em that Nitro number 4s shot pattern MagDood.  I love that picture!


----------



## Magnumdood (Mar 16, 2010)

Sloppy_Snood said:


> Best of luck to you 10GA shooters this spring turkey season.


Luck?  10-gauge shooters don't need no steenkin' luck!


----------



## Magnumdood (Mar 16, 2010)

*Pattern Pic*



Sloppy_Snood said:


> Show 'em that Nitro number 4s shot pattern MagDood.  I love that picture!


Slopster,

I dropped a couple of PMs in your inbox.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

dood
I like you new signature. Lets everybody know what your about. Kinda like a sign ya know.


----------



## BO-DIDLEY (Mar 17, 2010)

Get a sumtoy choke. Support the south ga boy. 912-237-4360


----------



## Magnumdood (Mar 18, 2010)

wisturkeyhunter said:


> dood
> I like you new signature. Lets everybody know what your about. Kinda like a sign ya know.


I put that signature there for folks like you...


----------

